# Where to find 'tree' style driftwood?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok this is a hard one. Looking for small driftwood that would look like a 'tree'. The link below gives you the idea I'm trying to go with for a moss tree. I am looking for something to go in a 1gal tank I will be recieving soon. I know it is a hard item to find. I've turned over most of the wood at my local BA's to see if I can find one. Thanks in advance.

http://www.killies.com/Truthaboutmosses.htm


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Last time I was at luckeys there was some nice looking wood that was too small for what I wanted, I can't remember how small small was though.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

You mean like this>









I took mine down after a few months as it was just too hard to keep it in check...the moss was joining across the limbs and I didn't have those scissor things to cut it...got fed up of it also attracting string algae, so ended up taking the whole thing down.

I still have the main tree piece. Let me know if you are interested in it.
thanks, otherwise I might put it in my new 20 gallon long setup with glossostigma carpet.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

There are a few users on plantedtank.net that sell excellent pieces of driftwood suitable for a nano aquarium.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Tell me how big and I will cut you a chunk for free if I have what you want. It's manzanita red. it will be good if you are going for a thin twig look probably 5-7 extension off a piece of it with a truck. I think it's perfect for a nano tank.


----------

